
Show HN: PWA to work with Multiple JSON at the same time - sourabh86
https://jsontoolbox.com/
======
sourabh86
This we app lets you format/edit/minify multiple json at the same time. With
focus on various small productivity tricks like - 1\. Copy a child object in a
click 2\. Copy minified string in a click 3\. Remove common problems 4\. Give
a filename and download edited/formatted JSON in a click

~~~
brudgers
It might (or might not) be worth making a short "screencast" style animation
showing these things if making one is easy enough. I say this because my
experience felt like landing in the middle of a random editor...the page
didn't provide any context...so maybe a minimum landing page listing these
features is a more reasonable alternative to an animation. Yes, a landing page
probably is a better alternative to an animation. And to me, it's a better
alternative to dropping first time visitors into the editor. Good luck.

~~~
sourabh86
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, I have been thinking of creating a "How do I" or
"Help" page. I have created small videos/GIFs of few features. Will embed them
on the website.

